# Taurus 22 Revolvers



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

We have three Taurus handguns and are pleased with them. Recently have been looking at 22 Revolvers and the Taurus (most have been 94 model line) have been hard to get the cylinder to open. Is this something that gets better with use (salesman told me yesterday now remember it is new)? Realize how little the cylinder weighs but with one even that salesman said something wrong here. 

My other option is a S&W 617 but price about twice the Taurus here and found plenty of complaints on it on the web also.


----------

